# John Stott Audio Messages



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

Audio Messages by John Stott on the following passages:
Matthew 28:16-20; Romans 1:21-32; Romans 2:12-16; 1 Corinthians 8:1-13; Philippians 2:9-11; 1 Peter 3:1-7
I found these here.


----------

